
Why Facebook Would Have Failed Even If China Were a Free Market - Cmccann7
http://www.techrice.com/2010/12/02/why-facebook-would-have-failed-even-if-china-were-a-free-market/
======
liuliu
The argument 10,9,8,7 contradict to the main premise (China were a Free
Market).

The argument 5,4,2 are tautologies to "Facebook would have won".

The argument 6,3,1 are valid ones, but the same analogy can be applied to any
foreign Internet companies (thus, not convincing at all).

